# Wine help



## Wolf78uk (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi I'm serving Tian of crab with coriander infused oil, chicken tagine with Moroccan chic pea flatbreads and cappuccino chocolate pots and need help choosing wine for each course. Any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## merstar (Feb 6, 2012)

Pinot Noir goes well with dark chocolate, so it would be ideal for your dessert. Merlot also pairs well.

It would help if you could describe the exact flavors of your other two dishes, so we can get a better idea of how to pair them.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 6, 2012)

Chenin blanc for first course?
I would go with a gawerstraminer fro dinner. A drier one.
Port for dessert if the chocolate is anywhere near dark.


----------



## Wolf78uk (Feb 6, 2012)

merstar said:


> Pinot Noir goes well with dark chocolate, so it would be ideal for your dessert. Merlot also pairs well.
> 
> It would help if you could describe the exact flavors of your other two dishes, so we can get a better idea of how to pair them.



The. Tian of Crab seasoned crab meat dressed with creme freight on a bed of judged avocado with lime juice all drizzled with olive oil which has been infused with turmeric, coriander seeds, fennel seeds, cinnamon stick, garlic, chilli,cumin and cardamom pods, then blended with blanched coriander 


The Tagine is chicken cooked with onion, garlic, La Kama and coriander finished off with dates and almonds

Hope this helps


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2012)

Wolf78uk said:


> Hi I'm serving Tian of crab with coriander infused oil, chicken tagine with Moroccan chic pea flatbreads and cappuccino chocolate pots and need help choosing wine for each course. Any advice would be gratefully received




Crab=chard/Riesling
Chicken=Sav Blanc
Chocolate= A nice jammy Zin.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 6, 2012)

Cool menu. Valentine's Day? I teach wine pairing and winemaking classes. Keep in mind you can drink anything you like, but this is how I would go (and why)..

Crab Tian - If you can find it, I think one of the best wines there is for pairing with seafood and veggie combos is Spanish Albarino, a crisp, steely white wine. If you can't find that, New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc would be a good choice. Chenin Blanc or an un-oaked Chardonnay would work well, too, as would Champagne.

Chicken Tagine. Any food with strong, exotic flavors is tough to pair with wine. If it were me, I would serve a beer for this course. A good hoppy Lager maybe. If you're set on pairing with wine, you'll want something aromatic and just a little on the sweet side. German Riesling or Gewurz pair well with this type of food.

Cappuccino Chocolate Pots. In my opinion, one wine that pairs beautifully with chocolate is Italian Brachetto D'Aqui. It's a red, sparkling wine that's slightly sweet and has a strawberry sort of flavor. Banfi Rosa Regale is popular and can be found in a lot of wine shops. White sparkling wine or port works well, too. If you decide to go with sparkling wine, don't buy anything that's too dry.

Good luck!

(EDIT: I'm assuming you are in the UK, so I'm trying to select wines you should be able to find there. I know from my trips there, that French and Australian/NZ wines are easy to find. American wines, not so much)


----------



## Wolf78uk (Feb 6, 2012)

No it's not for Valentine's and yes I'm in the UK, we have a program called come dine with me where 4 people go to each others houses and rate each others meals then win £1k.

I'm not in it but we're doing the same sort of thing with friends less the £1k prize and I'm the first to go so want to set the bar at a nice level

Thanks everyone for your advice, very much appreciated


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 7, 2012)

You may consider a champagne for the first course too. it would go nice and you could serve as guests arrived.


----------

